# Configuration Clef USB wi-fi XG760N sagem avec Livebox



## spitfire378 (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour je possède la livebox ainsi que la Clef USB wi-fi XG760N sagem. J'ai installé le pilote Zydas disponible sur ce lien http://www.zydas.com.tw/downloads/download-1211.asp. Lorsque je vais dans "réseau" des préférences systeme, celui ci reconnait bien la clé USB seulement il ne trouve pas d'adresse DHCP de la forme 192.168.1.x. aucune adresse apparait que ce soit l'adresse IP le masque de sous réseau ou encore le routeur. Seulement L'utilitaire Zydas reconnait bien ma livebox et arrive a s'y connecter mais sans adresse DHCP, je n'ai pas de connexion. Pouvez vous m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## spitfire378 (23 Juin 2006)

HopHopHop j'ai trouvé tout seul, une histoire bete de confusion entre clé WEP et WPA-PSK.


----------



## porte-plume (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement la même question que toi, as-tu trouvé la solution à ce problème ?


----------

